# New horse - confo critique



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

You guys looks great! I'm not joking - I wouldn't have said that unless I knew it.
Anyway, there's nothing too obvious. Maybe loose a little bit of her belly. That's the only thing that's really obvious.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Cheval said:


> You guys looks great! I'm not joking - I wouldn't have said that unless I knew it.
> Anyway, there's nothing too obvious. Maybe loose a little bit of her belly. That's the only thing that's really obvious.


agreed with Cheval. You two look great together!!!!
She could loose some of the belly, but she's soooo pretty. I love her face!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

You guys look really good and she sure is a pretty little thing!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Cheval said:


> You guys looks great! I'm not joking - I wouldn't have said that unless I knew it.
> Anyway, there's nothing too obvious. Maybe loose a little bit of her belly. That's the only thing that's really obvious.


hehe, thanks! ya, she does need to loose a bit of her belly! lol!


thanks everyone for your nice comments!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That photo was absolutly adorable. I love it. Many photos of that type tend to be cute but this one is just adorable.

thanks for sharring!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

hes adorable! very pretty too! i love him!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

xoLivxo said:


> hes adorable! very pretty too! i love him!


it's a her... THANKS! haha!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Magic said:


> sorry, I don't have many great confo pics, but here are a few random pics of her!
> 
> I dont own her... YET! I am just thinkking that maybe she's too green, but I think iI'm ready to take this type of thing on. and she is talented enough that I could show her in a small training level class in 2 months. She is 6 yrs old and she went to her first show in July. She has some trouble cantering to the left (well, with me because my legs are shorter than she's used to), but that's pretty much it. she is SO Sweet and calm!
> 
> ...


EDIT: here is a video that I made of her (actually, there's 2, but the 2nd one has her at the end, and it shows her dad and grandpa in it too! ) enjoy! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLhAEyRzPf4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bMJKOa8ESA


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I love seeing videos made by horse owners. They tend to always be so touching. Congrats on the mare, she is quite the mover!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> I love seeing videos made by horse owners. They tend to always be so touching. Congrats on the mare, she is quite the mover!


haha, thanks!!


----------

